# Zoo.



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Miki took me to the zoo on Saturday on the theory that it would make me feel better. It did.

Like water off a duck's back. Gyrfalcon and gorgeous peregrine.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Study in Miki and emu. Ugly, ugly bird; nature's own feather duster.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The most lovely little owl ever. Get your goat.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

More.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

C*o*c*k* pictures, dagnabit!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

As always, great pics! I haven't been there since '96 or '97, I think!


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

"Tie me wallaby down, Sport. Tie me wallaby down." :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

There's an old Australian stockman, lying, dying, and he gets himself up on one elbow, and he turns to his mates, who are all gathered 'round him, and he says: 

Watch me wallabys feed, mate 
Watch me wallabys feed 
They're a dangerous breed, mate 
So watch me wallabys feed 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Keep me cockatoo cool, Curl 
Keep me cockatoo cool 
Don't go acting the fool, Curl 
Just keep me cockatoo cool 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Take me koala back, Jack 
Take me koala back 
He lives somewhere out on the track, Mac 
So take me koala back 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Let me abos go loose, Lou 
Let me abos go loose 
They're of no further use, Lou 
So let me abos go loose 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Mind me platypus duck, Bill 
Mind me platypus duck 
Don't let him go running amok, Bill 
Just mind me platypus duck 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Play your didjeridoo, Blue 
Play your didjeridoo 
Keep playing while I shoot through, Blue 
Just play your didjeridoo 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 

Tan me hide when I'm dead, Fred 
Tan me hide when I'm dead...




So we tanned his hide when he died, Clyde 
And that's it hanging on the shed! 

All together now! 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down 
Tie me kangaroo down, sport 
Tie me kangaroo down


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Hrm, I didn't know clyde had been to Australia...


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I didn't know that song was so, er... creepy.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> C*o*c*k* pictures, dagnabit!


I bet you've never seem such a pretty cock before


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

machmeter said:


> I didn't know that song was so, er... creepy.


I used to listen to this show in Chicago called the Midnight Special - it had everything from Tie Me Kangaroo Down to Council Wars to The Eggplant that Ate Chicago to Wacker Drive to... all kinds of crazy songs, but they always had a good dose of the macabre... and the end of that one stands out in my mind for just that. :eeps:



TeamM3 said:


> I bet you've never seem such a pretty cock before


I've never seen one that big up close! :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The job is done and I go out
Another boring day
I leave it all behind me now
So many worlds away

I meet my girl, she's dressed to kill
And all we gonna do
Is walk around to catch the thrill
On streets we call the zoo

We eat the night, we drink the time
Make our dreams come true
And hungry eyes are passing by
On streets we call the zoo

We eat the night, we drink the time
Make our dreams come true
And hungry eyes are passing by
On streets we call the zoo

Enjoy the zoo
And walk down 42nd Street
You wanna be excited too
And you will feel the heat

We eat the night, we drink the time
Make our dreams come true
And hungry eyes are passing by
On streets we call the zoo

We eat the night, we drink the time
Make our dreams come true
And hungry eyes are passing by
On streets we call the zoo

 


.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I've never seen one that big up close! :rofl:


I keep my distance, too. :thumbup: Silly things.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I used to listen to this show in Chicago called the Midnight Special - :eeps:


Now you've made this image appear in my head and I don't like it!







(yes I know it's not what you meant)


----------

